# My horrible plushies



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I tried my hand, er, sewing machine, at making betta plushes. Or what ever the plural of plush is. Neither resemble my bettas, as I somehow have loads of patterned fabric but no solid colors. Anyways, here ya go!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww they are cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

those are too cute!! ^_^

I wish I could use a machine, it'd really spare my hands a lot of pain! Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who will get a massive snarl on the first stitch!

How big are they?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes! They really are cute! I love them!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You're too hard on yourself. I would steal one if I could. They're frickin' adorable.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i think these are cute too:-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Those are cute they are like the teddy bear version of real fish I love the button eyes they remind me of like cartoon teddy bears! I love them!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Far from horrible - I think they're absolutely adorable


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I love those! Having one would be like being able to give your fishy a hug!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Adorable!! 

Please make more so we can see them!!


----------

